# Appearance, health and age



## TJsGirls (Apr 6, 2013)

Can the overall appearance of a bird tell you if they are healthy and well? What do you look for to make sure? How about the appearance playing a part in age? I was told that my BO was 3 weeks younger than the BR and RIR (20 wks). None have given an egg yet, but the BO has such a pronounced comb and waddle compared to the older birds. Is it a breed thing? I've had several tell me that the BO is a pullet, however the development of the comb and waddle beyond older pullets is baffling me. Thoughts?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Your BO looks like a girl. Those reddened combs tell me your flock should be laying soon. And yes the overall look and appearance of a bird can tell you if they are unwell.


----------

